# Came across some interesting patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.juxtapost.com/site/permlink/fdba1e20-2106-11e2-a171-018cbeca1918/postsimilar/winter_cowl_scarf_free_pattern/


----------



## scrubsewer (Oct 18, 2011)

Great patterns .
I copied several. Thanks.
scrubsewer


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I also saved a few of the patterns. There is something for everyone. Thanks for the sight.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Great site - thanks for the link....


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoops!! Got lost in there for a while!! Great site--thanks for posting!!


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you tell me how you found the pattern to save? 
I saw several that I would like to have but couldn't find
where to go to get the pattern. I do know that Ravelry
site for those that was posted from there. thanks


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

You are right. Nice selection of items some very unusual and free ones marked. Thanks for the site


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

This site is like pinterest. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## Gretchen's Mom (Sep 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Thanks for sharing Some GREAT ideas


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

sitzy said:


> Can you tell me how you found the pattern to save?
> I saw several that I would like to have but couldn't find
> where to go to get the pattern. I do know that Ravelry
> site for those that was posted from there. thanks


Google ravelry and sign up. There is thousands upon thousands of patterns.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Great site. Thanks for some new ideas to add to my to do list.


----------



## QuinnB36 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

